# Cotton keeps charring



## ihaveacharredwick (6/8/15)

I use KGD cotton inside micro coils. 1.5mm diameter, 28g wire, about 1ohm. And after 3mls - 6mls it starts getting dark.

Why is this happening? It happens with unflavoured juice, and however thin or thick I make the wick.

Also it only happens where the coil makes contact with the wick. When I remove the wick I see the center of it all charred.

So basically after a few mls it starts tasting not so nice.

Some more info: I dry burn and clean the coil between wick swaps. I don't fire the atty for longer than maybe 5 seconds when vaping.

Any suggestinos?


----------



## Mike (6/8/15)

What device are you using?


----------



## drew (6/8/15)

ihaveacharredwick said:


> I use KGD cotton inside micro coils. 1.5mm diameter, 28g wire, about 1ohm. And after 3mls - 6mls it starts getting dark.
> 
> Why is this happening? It happens with unflavoured juice, and however thin or thick I make the wick.
> 
> ...



1.5mm seems quite narrow. 

Which atty is this on? and are you using a regulated mod or mech?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ihaveacharredwick (6/8/15)

It's a dibi/oliver bottom fed mechanical mod and the atomizer is a reomiser 2.

But this happens with other setups as well. Driving me crazy. I think I might need to switch to another type of wick.


----------



## Mike (6/8/15)

Any chance you can post photos of the coil and wick? Easiest way to tell for certain


----------



## ihaveacharredwick (6/8/15)

drew said:


> 1.5mm seems quite narrow.
> 
> Which atty is this on? and are you using a regulated mod or mech?


So you think the tiny coil isn't allowing for juice flow? Would spacing it out help as well?


----------



## Dubz (6/8/15)

ihaveacharredwick said:


> So you think the tiny coil isn't allowing for juice flow? Would spacing it out help as well?


It could be possible that your wick is drying up too quickly. Try a bigger ID coil like 2mm or 2.5mm maybe. Spacing could also help yes.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/15)

You have a Dibi!!! Pictures or it never happened!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew (6/8/15)

ihaveacharredwick said:


> So you think the tiny coil isn't allowing for juice flow? Would spacing it out help as well?



That's my thinking, the wick might be choking. Not necessarily spacing the coil but wrapping around a larger diameter as @Dubz suggested.

Possibly @Andre could suggest or direct you to an ideal build for the RM2?


----------



## ihaveacharredwick (6/8/15)

Dubz said:


> It could be possible that your wick is drying up too quickly. Try a bigger ID coil like 2mm or 2.5mm maybe.





drew said:


> That's my thinking, the wick might be choking. Not necessarily spacing the coil but wrapping around a larger diameter as @Dubz suggested.
> 
> Possibly @Andre could suggest or direct you to an ideal build for the RM2?



Righto. Thanks a lot. Strange because I keep it well juiced before firing it and I've tried thin wicks too  I am quite new to rebuildable atomizers though. I'm used to using cartomizers and such. Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## ihaveacharredwick (6/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You have a Dibi!!! Pictures or it never happened!


Yep. And an overdraft! And a charred wick.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (6/8/15)

I have had similar issues. 
Firstly I found too many wraps cause wick burns. Try stick to 6 wraps max. For the ohms required use different gauges of wire. 26 awg gives roughly 1 ohm 24 awg .8 ohms and 22 awg gives .3 ohms. 
Secondly play around with the diameter. I like 2.5mm. The ohms above are wrapped to 2.5mm diameter. 
Thirdly the size of the wick is important. I use Japanese cotton but I cut it to about 3mm. The trick is it needs to thread inside the coil without being difficult to pull through. Not too lose but not a tight fit. I found that too tight is always an issue and too lose not being a problem. 

Fourthly, if you use a vw device try stay below 4v. Anything above 4v tends to burn wicks. This is not the case for drippers but in a RTA it's a sure way to get the taste of ass in your mouth. This is my opinion and I may possibly get flamed for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/8/15)

My bad. In hindsight bottom feeder no tank higher than 4v or lower than .5 ohms being ok. After trying the first few points try a .8 or .5 coil to see if that makes a difference. I firmly believe the coil is too small. Perhaps if you are building 1.5 mm coils you should be treating them as micro coils and placing your cotton beneath them and not through them.


----------



## ihaveacharredwick (6/8/15)

Christos said:


> My bad. In hindsight bottom feeder no tank higher than 4v or lower than .5 ohms being ok. After trying the first few points try a .8 or .5 coil to see if that makes a difference. I firmly believe the coil is too small. Perhaps if you are building 1.5 mm coils you should be treating them as micro coils and placing your cotton beneath them and not through them.


No you've provided super info here. I'm going to be trying this for sure. Thank you sir.

Why would .8 be better for the wick that 1.0? Is it particularly because of your method of thicker gauge/diameter + less wraps?


----------



## Christos (6/8/15)

ihaveacharredwick said:


> No you've provided super info here. I'm going to be trying this for sure. Thank you sir.
> 
> Why would .8 be better for the wick that 1.0? Is it particularly because of your method of thicker gauge/diameter + less wraps?


Yes, I try stay below 6 wraps. If you want a hot vape then you want lower ohms, so you want to use 22 or 24 awg to get the lower ohms with similar amount of wraps. A large amount of wraps tends to stay hot and If you stop inhaling once you have released the fire button it keeps burning due to the heat without the suction and wicking that would generally occur. The ohms don't really matter. It's about the number of wraps in my opinion. The fewer wraps the better for me.
on a mech mod I like .8 ohms on a RTA going down as low as .5 ohms.
on a RDA I have gone down to .2 ohms on a mech mod. 
I prefer an all day vape device that doesn't need maintenance for a week hence my suggestions.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/15)

ihaveacharredwick said:


> Yep. And an overdraft! And a charred wick.



I'm sure... I had a Dibi but parted with it a few months ago.

Back to your wick issue... it makes no sense at all... 1Ω on a BF RM2 should be right in the zone. You have tried tight and loose wicking... the only other thing it could be is the juice or the cotton. Have you tried other juice and other cotton?

PS We still need a pic of your Dibi!


----------



## kev mac (6/8/15)

Christos said:


> My bad. In hindsight bottom feeder no tank higher than 4v or lower than .5 ohms being ok. After trying the first few points try a .8 or .5 coil to see if that makes a difference. I firmly believe the coil is too small. Perhaps if you are building 1.5 mm coils you should be treating them as micro coils and placing your cotton beneath them and not through them.


Seem to know your stuff@Cristos


----------



## Silver (7/8/15)

ihaveacharredwick said:


> I use KGD cotton inside micro coils. 1.5mm diameter, 28g wire, about 1ohm. And after 3mls - 6mls it starts getting dark.
> 
> Why is this happening? It happens with unflavoured juice, and however thin or thick I make the wick.
> 
> ...



Hi @ihaveacharredwick - welcome to the forum 

I build very similar coils in my Reo with RM2. 1.6mm ID with 28g. Around 0.9 to 1.0 ohms. 
I use organic cotton, Rayon and Japanese cotton (KGD)
I havent had a very charred wick or burnt taste

My wicks also go a bit darker brown at the coil contact area. Not charred though. And the taste is still very good. Doesnt taste burnt whatsoever. Been doing this for over a year. Some juices, especially the darker ones and the NET tobaccoes make the wick go darker and tend to do more damage. But the lighter menthol fruit juices hardly change the colour of the wick. 

Maybe your ends of your wick are not touching the deck properly to get enough juice to the coil? 
Sounds strange because KGD tends to wick quite well and the RM2 is a very easy atty to buid on. Are you sure enough juice is being fed up to the RM2? 

Two further questions:
1) what juices are you using? Is it just happening with unflavoured? What PG/VG ratio ?
2) please post a picture of your wicked coil - maybe it will then be easier to advise

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/8/15)

The creators of 'Finding Nemo' now brings you, 'Finding the Dibi'.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (7/8/15)

I had the same problem with micro coils. That's why I only make spaced coils. Better flavor anyway. The micro coils get very hot in the middle and burns through cotton very easily. I like my spaced coils way better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

6 ml on cotton in a RM2 is about par for the course. Many would re-wick after 3 ml, some after 6 ml. The darkened area inside and around the coil is natural. Spaced coiling might extend the life of the wick.
Maybe give Rayon a go. It lasts longer than cotton.
Nothing wrong with a 1.5 mm ID coil. Still the standard for many squonkers, but the modern trend is 2.0 mm and up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (7/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Seem to know your stuff@Cristos


Operative word being seems 
I only like 1 type of coil though and I have not ventured into building elaborate or twisted kanthal coils. I found a type that works and I stick with it!


----------



## Paulie (7/8/15)

Also look at the type of wire you using (A1 kanthanl etc) I like to use vaporwire it seems to works great. But yeah your wick will go brown eventualy depending on how you applying juice to the wick while you heat it up. To prevent it the best option is to go with temp control with Ni200 wire where the coil will not go above the burning temp if the wick is not juiced up.


----------



## whatalotigot (7/8/15)

Having such a small build ID would mean there is not alot of juice holding capability. And you will most probebly be getting a dry hit. And one bad dry hit can instantly char or burn your cotton. Always keep the wick wet. 

But try building with a 2.5mm id and also dont pack the cotton too tight. that can also cause burning. you want the cotton to be tight but able to move inside the coil by a slight pull to the side. It must not be jam packed in there so tight. and also not too loose either. If its too tight no juice will be able to travel into the wick inside the coil and it will burn and char. giving that bad taste.. Give a 2.5mm id and loose wick a try and let us know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ihaveacharredwick (9/8/15)

Christos said:


> I have had similar issues.
> Firstly I found too many wraps cause wick burns. Try stick to 6 wraps max. For the ohms required use different gauges of wire. 26 awg gives roughly 1 ohm 24 awg .8 ohms and 22 awg gives .3 ohms.
> Secondly play around with the diameter. I like 2.5mm. The ohms above are wrapped to 2.5mm diameter.
> Thirdly the size of the wick is important. I use Japanese cotton but I cut it to about 3mm. The trick is it needs to thread inside the coil without being difficult to pull through. Not too lose but not a tight fit. I found that too tight is always an issue and too lose not being a problem.
> ...


It helped. Vape is quite nice. I tried at .8 ohms with 27g and a 2mm diameter (will try get closer to your exact setup later when I have what I need). Only thing is now the reomizer gets massively hot. Is this normal? At 1 ohm / 28g / 1.5mm it didn't.


----------



## Christos (9/8/15)

Good to hear. My attys do get hot. I use 2 devices regularly with different tanks because it does get hot on the lips. I also chain vape. If I smoked like a normal cigarette it would be warm but not scorching hot.


----------



## ihaveacharredwick (9/8/15)

No I mean like really hot. I have a delrin tip so it's not a problem, but after a few hits I can't even rest my finger on the atty. I thought these ones didn't get hot. Although I never understood that statement - "such and such atomizer doesn't get hot" - doesn't it solely depend on the build inside of it? Anyway... very hot.


----------



## Christos (10/8/15)

Well a RDA is going to get hot. Your heat sounds rather extreme though. Can you post a pic of your build?


----------



## ihaveacharredwick (10/8/15)

Ok. I will after this bottle is up. I wonder if widening the air hole will help.

Thanks for the help Meneer Odenkirk. Btw really enjoying 0.8. Don't think I could go much lower though.


----------



## Christos (10/8/15)

ihaveacharredwick said:


> Ok. I will after this bottle is up. I wonder if widening the air hole will help.
> 
> Thanks for the help Meneer Odenkirk. Btw really enjoying 0.8. Don't think I could go much lower though.


Cool cool. Best of luck.


----------



## gman211991 (10/8/15)

Still no pic of said mod.... So didn't happen

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

